# Live Crows for decoys?



## brownitsdown (Aug 13, 2006)

Has anyone ever winged a bird and caught it for a live decoy?


----------



## crowvol (Jul 27, 2006)

Not legal on this planet


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

no and it illegal! maybe if u get a couple mounted


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Since he was asking about crows only, are you all sure it is illegal? Can't find anything in my states regulations that say it is illegal. Ducks, Geese and other migratory game birds yes it is illegal, but nothing about crows.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

It's legal in Kansas to use live crows. Unless you can get one to flop around and create some kind of movement they don't work near as well as you might think.

In my early days of hunting crows I'd tie a cripple to a dead one in hopes that he might try to drag the dead one while he was trying to get away. No such luck! When the live crow would take the slack out of the line he wouldn't try to drag the dead crow, he would simply fall over on his side and not move! I had 3 feet of line between the dead and live crow; I tried this quite a few times all ending with the same result. So I quit doing it years ago because there was no advantage in doing so.

Bob A.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Guys this is the kind of stuff the anti hunting crowd would love to hear. Just my 2 cents but I would keep this topic classified!! 8)


----------

